# One eye is a little smaller than the other-?



## TessArooo (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, everyone: I have fallen in love with a nine-month-old white, long-haired chi-girl. She is scheduled to have her vet check visit next week before I pick her up (it's a state law that the breeder has to get a health certificate prior to releasing a dog). I'm curious, though, her right eye is slightly smaller than her left. As far as asthetics go, I could care less....I think she's ADORABLE...but have any of you heard of this as being a breed issue? I couldn't really find much online when I Googled it, but I was lucky...it lead me to this wonderful forum!

Any advise/input would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks so much!
Terri


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I have no idea if it's a breed thing or if it can cause problems, but I remember seeing a picture of Gemma before we picked her up and worrying she had one eye that was significantly bigger than the other. Turned out it was just a crazy puppy picture, lol. This is what it looked like:










LOL! Luckily, she turned out perfectly normal-eyed and beautiful. She was just making a crazy face I guess.  Are you sure your girl's eye is definitely smaller than the other? Or could it just be a funny face picture you saw? If her eye is definitely smaller than the other, though, I am not sure if this can cause any health problems or if it's just a cosmetic issue. It's sweet that you are willing to accept her either way, though.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

There is an inherited congenital condition in dogs called Microphthalmia. It can be associated with vision problems obviously including cataracts and even blindness. The breeder should definitely NOT breed the parents of this puppy again since it is determined to be a genetic defect. 

You also might want to get a BAER test on this puppy to check for hearing loss/deafness as that often goes hand in hand with microphthalmia in white or merle dogs.

_Microphthalmia is a disabling genetic condition that occurs when a dog's eyeballs are smaller than normal, severely restricting its vision. With this condition, the internal structures of the eye are abnormal as well, resulting in a prominent third eyelid and small eyes that appear to be recessed into the dog's eye sockets.

Microphthalmia is inherited in many dog breeds through recessive genes. It also can appear in puppies whose mothers received certain types of medication during pregnancy. Owners of affected dogs will notice that their eyeballs appear smaller than normal for the animal's breed, and there may also be noticeable signs of visual impairment. In fact, most dogs with the problem are either born blind, or else eventually become blind or severely visually handicapped.

In many breeds, microphthalmia appears in conjunction with other significant eye problems, including cataracts, problems with the cornea and lens, and a condition known as coloboma, in which the iris of the eye is distorted into a cats-eye shape. In mild cases of microphthalmia, the vision usually isn't affected to any significant degree. In moderate cases the dog's eyeballs will fill about half of the eye socket opening, and about 50 percent of these puppies will be born blind. In severe cases, the puppies will be born blind or the condition will be very evident as soon as the puppy's eyes open.

Some dogs with microphthalmia also have hearing loss, especially in merle breeds with predominantly white coats. (These animals also often have eyes that are different colors.)

Microphthalmia is incurable, and animals with the problem should not be bred. Neither should any parents or siblings of the affected dog, since the trait is carried through recessive genes. However, most complications that develop from the disorder, such as glaucoma, can be treated with standard therapies such as eye drops and surgery.

The condition is inherited in the following breeds: Akitas, American Foxhounds, Australian Kelpies, Australian Shepherds, Beagles, Bedlington Terriers, Borzoi, Cavalier King Charles Cocker Spaniels, Collies, Dachshunds, Dalmatians, Doberman Pinschers, Great Danes, Labrador Retrievers, Miniature Poodles, Miniature Schnauzers, Norwegian Dunkerhunds, Old English Sheepdogs, Pekingese, Poodles, Portuguese Water Dogs, Rottweilers, Saint Bernards, Sealyham Terriers, Shelties, Shetland Sheepdogs, Tibetan Terriers, Toy Poodles and West Highland White Terriers.
_

A chi affected - 










I would ask what health testing has been done on the parents of this puppy. According to the Chi Club of America, the recommended genetic tests are patellas, hearts, and eyes. 

Its fine if you want to buy this puppy with a known medical condition, but go into it with YOUR eyes wide open and be prepared for the veterinary bills that may accrue. If you go ahead with this puppy, I would be sure and schedule a visit with a veterinary opthamologist so that you can get started on the right regimen required to try and preserve vision in that eye as long as possible.


----------



## TessArooo (Jul 27, 2012)

*I wanted to thank you for the pics and very informative resources on this topic. Rella's right eye is "just slightly" smaller than her left (the left being what I believe to be the 'normal' eye). I'm praying that it's just a cosmetic issue and will ensure that this is included in her vet check for her health certificate -- quite frankly, I can't imagine the vet NOT commenting on it one way or the other. Like I said, I don't care, in terms of asthetics....she's so flippin' cute I just wanna bite her! LOL! 

So, I'm saying my prayers that she's okay (certainly more for her sake then mine). I do have a picture of her, but it's a profile shot (left eye). I'll see if I can figure out how to upload it.

Thank you, again, for your postings. There's just "something about dog people" that is so special, so kind, so loving. 

<3

Have a wonderful day!

Terri

Edited to remove my very short "thank you very much post" made from my Droid, of which I've run out of my data plan for the month! I wanted to give a more heartfelt response! Ciao!*


----------

